# Road to the horse



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Finally, Pat Parelli has decided to step up and compete in the Road to the Horse. He'll be up against Chris Cox and Clinton Anderson in the 2011 competition. Should be very interesting. Any bets on a winner?
Western Horseman Magazine - Road To The Horse


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Im gonna go with Clinton Anderson =)


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Clinton


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

Definantly CA!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

CA. Although CC is very good too.


----------



## BigGreyHorse (Sep 28, 2009)

It definitely would be interesting to watch first hand....but $80-150 per ticket?? Wow.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

BigGreyHorse said:


> It definitely would be interesting to watch first hand....but *$80-150* per ticket?? Wow.


Actually it's not that bad for 3 days. The audit of the clinic here is $25/norm. So $80 would be about the same.


----------



## BigGreyHorse (Sep 28, 2009)

Whew! That's not so bad then. Somehow I didn't register the three day part.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I wouldn't discount PP completely. Under all the BS is a good horseman. Chris and Clinton better be on their best toes.


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

That'll be awesome , wish I could see it in person . I love Pat Parelli , I've been to a few of his clinics and they are awesome . Although im going to go with Clinton


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Vidaloco said:


> I wouldn't discount PP completely. Under all the BS is a good horseman. Chris and Clinton better be on their best toes.


Noone _discounts _him! We are just betting!  

I believe CC already won it before... Am I wrong?


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

CC and CA have both won it before I think


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't know. If PP does what he knows how to do instead of trying to make it a 'let me prove my program' thing, he might have a chance of winning it.


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Pat (or one of his proteges, can't remember) actually competed one of the first years Road to the Horse was started. His horse ended up getting sick.

It shouldn't be about who wins. To me, the winner is the one who offers the horse the best deal and treats him/her with respect and does everything in his/her power to make the experience good for the horse. So I'm saying Pat will "win."


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

smrobs said:


> I don't know. If PP does what he knows how to do instead of trying to make it a 'let me prove my program' thing, he might have a chance of winning it.


 
Well said. Totally agree, but still think it will be a really close one between CC and CA......like CC the best, personally.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Spirithorse said:


> Pat (or one of his proteges, can't remember) actually competed one of the first years Road to the Horse was started. His horse ended up getting sick.
> 
> *It shouldn't be about who wins. * To me, the winner is the one who offers the horse the best deal and treats him/her with respect and does everything in his/her power to make the experience good for the horse.* So I'm saying Pat will "win."*


Spirit, it sounds like you are looking for excuses for (lost) Pat already! Don't put him in grave before the competition! :lol:


----------



## IllComeALopin (Apr 6, 2010)

I am going with Chris Cox...


Why?

Becuase of all the trainers out there that I have seen he is the less pushy about 'ground work' out there. 
He has the ability to get on and RIDE the horse without an hour of ground work. He does everyone most people do on the ground work right off the bat in the saddle...becuase he can...
Of course, he does some ground work stuff, and pushes people who cannot ride like himself to do ground work... but that guy can sit with the best of them.

The 'winner' of the road to the horse is the guy who's horse rides the best in the end. 
Not who's horse can stand on a stool, not who's horse _loves _him the most, Not whos horse will stand quietly while you poke at him with a stick, not whos horse can free jump a picnic table. If that were the case PP might just win. 

Clinton Anderson sure can ride too, but I think Chris Cox gets better results faster. The last CA clinic I went to his 'apprentice' sat on the 2 year old colt starting demo horse and rode it... that made me question him a bit. 

Both those guys have a great program though.
I would pick Clinton for a beginner horse owner and Chris for the advanced horseman looking for more.


----------



## 5cuetrain (Dec 11, 2009)

I think Clinton has the most experience starting the youngins and since thats what its about he has the edge.

Both Chris and Pat are real good at what they do for sure.

The luck of the draw--which youngin each one ends up with--could alter the odds for sure.

I will hold my bet until I see which youngin each gets.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

5cuetrain said:


> I think Clinton has the most experience starting the youngins and since thats what its about he has the edge.
> 
> Both Chris and Pat are real good at what they do for sure.
> 
> ...


That's a fact. It really does make a difference what type of horse they draw. 
I'm going with Chris Cox because he is my personal underdog. I don't like him, he would have me in tears the whole time if I was training with him (yes, I'm a sniveling wimpy :lol
I think they are all very well matched as far as ability.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm going with Chris. I think he is an incredible trainer, and keeps everything very simple and direct for the horse to understand. His timing and "feel" is incredible.

Of course this will be a very interesting competition. All three are excellent. I can't wait!


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

Def. agree ! All three def. have a lot to bring to the plate! I have never seen the Road to the Horse in person but this would be the one to see for sure.
Can't wait to see who comes out on top !


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I think for me it's a toss up between Chris and Clinton...


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't really have an opinion on who will win out of the 3, but I do want to say that I don't think its right they didn't invite Craig Cameron back. They have done that in the past with other winners, and I for one would have really liked to see Craig against Clinton and Chris.

I enjoy the RTTH competition, but I do get somewhat annoyed with how the winner is selected. Obviously it can never be a level playing field, because each horse is completely different in every way. I felt bad last year when Richard Winters got such low scores from the audience because his horse was a little trickier than the other 2 going into the riding "test" in the open arena. I don't dispute Cameron's win, but I didn't like it that they let the audience weigh in. It can become a popularity contest or else people might judge it based on who gets the best results. Personally I don't think standing on a horse's back is the pinnacle of success at these things. 

But that's just me!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Cobalt said:


> I don't really have an opinion on who will win out of the 3, but I do want to say that I don't think its right they didn't invite Craig Cameron back. They have done that in the past with other winners, and I for one would have* really liked to see Craig against Clinton and Chris*.


I agree. I've seen all 3 in person and Craig is the best. He's also so much fun to present and answer questions!


----------



## IllComeALopin (Apr 6, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> I agree. I've seen all 3 in person and Craig is the best. He's also so much fun to present and answer questions!


Oh gosh, and see I think he is really annoying. His voice annoys the heck out of me, but more so does him 'talk about everything possible in one long word' way he speaks. Haha, jmo.
Then again the guy on RFD TV Dennis Reis also annoys me. 
They both just talk way to much, and the results just aren't what I'd like to see... 

I'm not really into the colt starting shows. I'd like to see a horse series that goes through a colt's first 60 days of training... covering once a week or somthing like that. Again, its jmo 

I am wondering though...
How do you know they did not invite Craig Cameron back and he declined?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

IllComeALopin said:


> I am wondering though...
> How do you know they did not invite Craig Cameron back and he declined?


I have no idea, may be they did and he was too scared to compete against other people. Lol! 

I'm not so sure about the voice, but the demonstration I've seen was very clear and easy to do yourself (it was starting horse on cow). He also made lots of jokes about people in demonstration and auditors. Very few trainers I've seen bring up laugh in (which I think is a very positive thing). Tommie Turvey and (somewhat) Stacy Westfall are like that too. Famous John Lyons was one of the most boring ever - he had such a "dying" voice that I thought something is wrong with him.


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

Pat Parelli went up against Craig Cameron and Josh Lyons in the "In A Whisper" challenge, which was essentially the same thing as RTTH. Josh won, as he should, I thought he was by far the best of the three. 

Chris Cox and Clinton have both won twice if I'm not mistaken. I'm betting Clinton will win this one, even though he was beat out by Chris in the 2007 event. He's the best at getting a horse "broke", and I don't mean the "oh look he'll jump a cow patterned barrel" broke.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

CA all the way
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IllComeALopin (Apr 6, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> Famous John Lyons was one of the most boring ever - he had such a "dying" voice that I thought something is wrong with him.


I hear you on that one...

off topic, but I love it when things go wrong at clinics... like the horse messes up or just isnt listening or they spook, or the trainer says or does somthing backwards and everyone gets a good laugh...
I think we are not reminded enough that horses are horses and humans are humans... mistakes are somthing normal in life and you just gotta laugh about them once in a while... No one really likes a person who plays the all perfect god trainer. :lol:


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

CHris hands down he has already beaten Clinton once and will do it again he is AMAZING


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

I already have my front row ticket brought and ready to load up and GO!!! Will be my sixth one...

Clinton is not a horse trainer he is a people trainer


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

Craig has been beaten by both of CA and Chris in the past


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

List of past trainers and winners


2003 - Curt Pate, Josh Lyons, Clinton Anderson 

2005 - Craig Cameron, Clinton Anderson, Van Hargis 

2006 - Van Hargis, Martin Black, Craig Cameron, Stacy Westfall 

2007 - Chris Cox, Stacy Westfall, Clinton Anderson 

2008 - Mike Kevil, Tommy Garland, Ken McNabb, Chris Cox 

2009 - John Lyons, Tommy Garland, Richard Winters 

2010 - Richard Winters, Craig Cameron, Ken McNabb 
oh wait Criag hasn't competed against Chris I thought he did


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 6, 2010)

IllComeALopin said:


> I am wondering though...
> How do you know they did not invite Craig Cameron back and he declined?


Because I know Craig and I asked him. They didn't invite him back.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Cobalt said:


> Because I know Craig and I asked him. They didn't invite him back.


How do they choose who to invite in 1st place?


----------

